# How do I...



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

keep my maremma out of the sheep tank?....I have 2 boys...one will stand outside of the water tank and drink underwater...he puts his whole face underwater...I'm not kidding...LOL

The other...has to be in the tank to drink...which creates muddy water for my sheep.
I have one huge tank...and 3 bathing tubs for all to drink from...and Boomer feels the need to wade in all of them...which in turn means I have to clean them everyday.

Does anyone else have this problem?...If so what do you do?...the sheep have to have clean water.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Put some sort of cover on them so they can only get their heads in.

The dog is trying to cool off


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Put some sort of cover on them so they can only get their heads in.
> 
> The dog is trying to cool off




lol...and that is why I have placed several smaller tubs everywhere.
and he will use everyone of them.

Even at the house I have a big tub for him to wade in and still he goes over to the pail and sticks both feet in and trys to drink in the smaller pail...he cracks me up.

Also I gave them a medicated bath last week and daily I run my fingers through their hair feeling for any bumps that may be there....and low and behold right below his neck on the back side there was a huge heat spot. I sheared off his hair and cleaned the area and placed neosporin on it...why do I have the only dogs in the world "it seems" that are constantly getting hot spots?...I just cant figure it out...I bath them...changed their food...keep water everywhere..:hair


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Maybe there are fleas in the environment? I was told individual dogs can be super sensitive to fleas, hence the "hot spots". It's pretty hard to keep a hittchhiker from jumping aboard no matter how vigilent you are. DE is something you can use on the ground that will keep the fleas down.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

a dog can't get in this 

http://www.shanestack.com/shop/index.php?page=shop-flypage-6965

I put the brackets down, place some cement blocks down to level the waterer, and high enough that the goats can't poo in it.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

westbrook said:


> a dog can't get in this
> 
> http://www.shanestack.com/shop/index.php?page=shop-flypage-6965
> 
> I put the brackets down, place some cement blocks down to level the waterer, and high enough that the goats can't poo in it.



I have seen these before and now I am re-considering...seriously....Thank you for reminding me.


----------

